# Washburn Rover Strap Problem.



## Unnome (Aug 7, 2008)

So I picked up this neat little thing called a Rover, made by Washburn.
It comes with a type of strap that I'm not familiar with using, and I've encountered two problems.
Well first of all, you should know that the strap is leather on one end (hooks onto the strap nut thingy) and the other is string that you could tie around the low end of the fretboard.

So anyway, the problems are these
1) The hole that would hook onto the strap nut will simply not go on. The hole is too small. So a question I have is should I cut the hole a tiny bit larger? If I do, what problems might arise?

2) Where should I tie the string on the other end? Everywhere that I've tried to tie it, the guitar always tends to slide around and end up on the right side of my body. Where should I tie this part so this doesn't happen?


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*here you go*

I enlarged the hole to have a nice tight fit and then I used a leather strapping ( can be found at any shoe repair store ) and tied it right behind the nut and braided part of it to my strap, fun little guitar but will not stay in tune past several days, but who cares when you can tune just a quickly. I know I was surprised when I first started to play it as to how well it projected and played and it has been a joy to have and the nice thing is it was a present during a hard time of my life from some forum members ( not from here, but from another forum I once belonged to ) and the nice thing is that it fits in the overhead on flights.Ship............oh and you just have to find the right lenght to keep it from sliding around,thus the strapping.


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Just to add you dont want to cut the strap too much.I've done that and nearly ruined my guitar when it slipped out.


----------

